# Starting a dog grooming business



## Debi Connoll (4 Apr 2006)

Hi there

Can someone please advise me, we will be relocating to the West Cost of Ireland, not far from Ennis, we have been to Co. Clare so many times and each time I just want to live there to bring up my two young children and my husband also want to change jobs.

But ME my dream (after all I am 45 gulp!) is to start up a 'Dog Grooming' business.  I have been getting mixed opinions as to if it would work or not, we would not be living too 'rural' but about 4 miles or so from 'Ennis', but I am scared!!!!

I live in Merseyside so you can imagine how busy it is where I come from, we are going over again next week to see various locations, I am always saying to myself "will it work?", I am not a normally a negative person but I so do want to bring my children up there and also, kennels, I was thinking of that line!

we will only have the money from the equity from the sale of our house but I really do want to do something with our lives instead of working 9 to 5 and just paying bills.  I have just qualified you see and I am mobile at the min and there are so many qualified and un-qualified groomers I just don't want to start up here.

I am frightened it would not take off in Southern Ireland as I understand it is a farming community but there are loads of residential areas but getting the right locations is a nightmare!

Can anyone give me some advice or point me in any direction as to where I can go in that part of the world to get any feedback...I would be so grateful indeed.

Many thanx

Debi
X

Can anyone PLEASE give me a (push) advise

Many thanx

Debi
X


----------



## ClubMan (5 Apr 2006)

Do you have any experience of that business already? If not then perhaps it would be a good idea to get some (as an employee in an established business) in order to gain experience, see if you like it and see if it's actually a viable business proposition? Moving house/country, especially with kids, and attempting to establish a new business especially on such a speculative basis would seem like a lot to take on at once. If you do persist with the business option then you should draw up an objective business plan to establish the viability of the plan and how exactly you will proceed in terms of execution. There are various state and other organisations that might be able to help you. Try www.basis.ie for information.

By the way - _Ennis _is not _"Southern" Ireland _but rather _"Western" Ireland_.


----------



## brodiebabe (5 Apr 2006)

Lately I have noticed new self-service dog washing units have been set up in petrol stations and the like in Dublin.  I'd imagine that these type of things may eventually spread to the West.   Basically you bring your dog along to a unit, pop it in to the sink like apparutus and wash away with water hoses and then a dryer.  I think it saves you messing your own house while washing a dog.  

Would this be an indication of what direction the dog grooming business is going


----------



## liner (5 Apr 2006)

I know that a mobile dog grooming/washing service has started up in Cork. I've seen the van driving around. They will come to your door and wash/groom your dog for you. [broken link removed] It says on the website that franchise areas are available. 

It's not the only one either - [broken link removed] Maybe this is where the future of dog grooming is???


----------



## thewatcher (5 Apr 2006)

West clare is far from the metropolis now,i doubt you'd get many to pay to have their dogs washed,they just turn the hose on them out there.


----------



## Sweet Pea (5 Apr 2006)

Hi,

Most people on the thread are just referring to 'dog washing'.  I have a little Westie and we sometimes wash him ourselves and other times bring him to the self service dog wash thingy in our local petrol station.  However, we still need to bring him to be groomed every 6 - 10 weeks.  His coat needs a trim and shape regularly as when his hair grows too long, it really traps the dirt and his fringe gets in his eyes!  So dog groomers are definitely needed for those of us who have long haired pooches  .

Also, our doggie gets car sick so we always bring him to somewhere as close as possible to avoid the hassle of a long journey.  So I would say there is definitely always a demand for dog groomers even in an area that is not a 'heaving metropolis'.

Hope this helps,
Sweet Pea


----------



## CharlieC (5 Apr 2006)

Kenneling in Ireland is roughly 10-12 euro per night. You would need to outlay a lot initially on buildings unless you buy an exisiting business

I agree with Watcher, I cannot see a huge demand for grooming in rural areas or provincial towns


----------



## Little Sis (5 Apr 2006)

Debi

In a large urban area a friend of a friend started such a business 2 years ago and althoguh every time one enquired the reply was "soo busy " just soo busy ... I am aware the same individual has taken up other work part-time to keep finances ticking over , thus indicating non-viable 

IF you target a niche market and charge accordingly .... Being 1/2 as busy and charging twice the price can still make a viable business .... 

The area is not rural in itself but that would then require you travelling unles your expoectation is that they will come to you ????

Good luck in whatever choice you make .... I guess you will have to give it a shot .. it's the only way youi will know .. And just cos others didn't cut the mustard should not prevent you from doing so...

REgards

LS


----------



## suileglasa (6 Apr 2006)

If you target the right customers and do the right research you will succeed.  There is a yahoo group for groomers that will give you advice. They have an international membership. There are groomers from Ireland, UK and US there so you could maybe get some advice there. Go to http://groups.yahoo.com/group/GroomNet_TNT/  and I am sure you will get some advice and help.


----------



## tradesmen (12 Apr 2006)

hello debi, i llive in limerick mother was from ennis, i too returned from england 19 yrs ago. i have noticed a lot more peolple taking better care of their dogs. i worked across the road from a dog groomer and she was very busy.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Apr 2006)

Oh - in that case remortgage your house and put your life savings into it! Winner alright...


----------



## franmac (12 Apr 2006)

Hi Debi,
Contact karina@doggrooming.ie 

She has her own grooming business and is also a founder member of the Irish Dog Grooming Association and as she arranges seminars and attends grooming competions all around Europe, her experience and knowledge should be of some help to you.


----------



## extopia (13 Apr 2006)

Doesn't look like Debi is coming back to us.


----------



## SarahMc (13 Apr 2006)

I had to check Brodiebaby's reply wasn't on April 1st.  Automatic dog washing  Has to be in Dublin right?


----------

